# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ماهو أفضل كتاب قرأته في حياتك؟

## محمد صفاء طه الحمودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
وهذه دعوة عامة لأعضاء المجلس العلمي الكرام للمشاركة.
ماهو أفضل كتاب قرأته في حياتك ؟

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا بالنسبة لي أحسن كتاب قرأته في حياتي هو الحديث الحسن والحسن لغيره دراسة إستقرائية لفضيلة الشيخ خالد الدريس حفظه الله وهي رسالة تقدم بها المؤلف حفظه الله لنيل درجة الدوكتورة!!! وفق الله الشيخ لمزيد من هذه الموضوعات التي والله إنها لعجيبة ولعلي أكتب موضوع في المنتدى ألخص فيه ما فهمته من الكتاب وقولي ما فهمت لكي أبعد عن الشيخ أي خطأ يصدر مني ربما يلصق في الشيخ حفظه الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو عمر الماردي

الجواب الكافي أو ( الداء والدواء ) لابن القيم

----------


## محمد صفاء طه الحمودي

جزاكم الله خيرا ولعلنا من خلال هذه المشاركات نطلع على أكبر عدد من الكتب المفيدة التي لا توجد في كثير من المكتبات

----------


## منصور الرحيمي

هوامش محمود محمد شاكر على ( طبقات فحول الشعراء )

آية حسن لا تبلى

رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## محمد محيسن

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12606

----------


## طارق منينة

بالنسبة لي كتاب شفاء العليل وكتاب مفتاح دار السعادة لابن القيم الجوزية- او يمكن تقول احسن كتابين احببتهما 
والتبيان لاقسام القرآن لابن القيم  مازال عالق في ذهني طعمه حلو في وجداني وعقلي لذيذ مااطيبه لطيف مااطعمه كتاب له ذكري في القراءة وعودة للانس به ومادة نادرة حاضرة
وبالملصري ياسلام عليك ياشيخ الاسلام ابن القيم-ابسامة
طبعا نحن نتكلم عن كتب البشر اليس كذلك؟!

----------


## محمد صفاء طه الحمودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لايخفى على أحد ان افضل كتاب هو كتاب الله الذي انزله الله تعالى على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
والمقصود من هذا الموضوع هنا هي الكتب التي كتبها البشر ولايقتصر الموضوع على مادة الكتاب فقط وانما تعتمد على عدة محاور منها :-
1- منهج المؤلف
2- اسلوب الكاتب
3-حبكة وترابط المواضيع
وغيرعا من الامور التي تخص موضوع الكتاب

----------


## محماس بن داود

من أفضل الكتب التي قرأت

كتاب الرسالة للإمام الشافعي رحمه الله

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الصلة بين التشيع والتصوف د.كامل الشيبي
الغلو والفرق الغالية عبدالله السامرائي
دراسات في العقائد والفرق .عرفان عبد الحميد
الطريقة الصفوية ورواسبها في العراق د.كامل الشيبي .
هذه الكتب أثرت الجانب التحليلي عندي كثيراً ،فهي تتحدث عن الفرق دراسة موضوعية وليست تاريخية .

----------


## الشريف الشافعي

أفضل ما قرأت في العقيدة: شرح محمد خليل هراس للعقيدة الواسطية.
وأفضل ما قرأت في الفقه: شرح ابن قاسم على أبي شجاع، والمقدمة الحضرمية.
وأفضل ما قرأت لعبد الكريم البكار: القراءة المثمرة.
وأفضل ما قرأت لسيد قطب: معالم في الطريق.
وافضل ما قرأت لمحمد قطب: هل نحن مسلمون؟ و: قبسات من الرسول
وأفضل ما قرأت للراشد: المنطلق.
وأفضل ما قرأت لصلاح الصاوي: نظرية السيادة.
وأفضل ما قرأت للمنفلوطي: العبرات.

----------


## كمال ابوري

*كتاب اشارات على الطريق للشيخ علي بن عبد الخالق القرني

لتحميله من هنا

http://www.box.net/shared/nkijqfvzb9*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وأفضل ما قرأت في الفقه: المحلى لابن حزم.
وأفضل ما قرأت في الأصول : الإحكام في أصول الأحكام  لابن حزم.
أفضل ما قرأت في العقيدة: الدرة فيما يجب اعتقاده لابن حزم.
وأفضل ما قرأت في التفسير: البحر المحيط لأبي حيان.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل..للشيخ عبد الفتاح أبي غدة..
معالم في الطريق للشهيد سيد قطب رحمه الله..
تفسير الظلال له أيضا..
طوق الحمامة لإمام الأندلس وريحانتها أبي محمد علي بن حزم الظاهري..
رواية الفضيلة (بول وفرجيني) ترجمة المنفلوطي..

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى العمرى الحبيب الغالى أشاركك الرأى فى أنه أفضل كتاب قرأته المحلى لابن حزم وهناك كتب أخرى كثرة من أفضل الكتب ومن ثم كنت أتمنى لو أن السؤال ما هو أفضل عشرة كتب قرأهل الأخ حتى سيكون فيها تعريف بكتب كثيرة لمن لم يعرفها

----------


## محمد صفاء طه الحمودي

جزا الله الجميع خير الجزاء على هذه المشاركات القيمة وجعل ما قرؤه من هذه الكتب في ميزان حسناتهم.

----------


## علي عبد السلام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أعتقد أن سؤال أفضل كتاب قرأه الإنسان سؤالا جيدا ، لكنه غير دقيق ، لأن حال طالب العلم مع الكتب في نهم دائم ، و كلما قرأ كتابا رائعا ربما ظن أنه أفضل كتاب ، و يبقى هكذا إلى الأبد .. ففي كل كتاب لا تعدم فائدة ، و هناك كتب فعلا أكثر فائدة و جمالا و تأثيرا من غيرها ، و لا يوجد شيء إسمه أفضل كتاب إلا كتاب الله تعالى ؛ أما الكتب التي ألفها بشر فقد تتساوى ، و قد تختلف ، و ما قد يكون أفضل كتاب عند شخص ما ، قد لا يكون كذلك عند شخص آخر ، بل إنها تمر على الإنسان أيام و سنون و تجارب يرجع فيها إلى كتاب قديم قد قرأه و كان يظن أنه أعظم كتاب ، فإذا به - بعد مزيد الإطلاع و التعمق - لا يرى فيه إلا كتابا عاديا بل قد لا يجد فيه سوى ذكرى و حنين إلى زمن مضى ..و في الجملة يمكن أن نقول أن كتب ابن القيم رحمه الله من أعظم الكتب على الإطلاق ، و كتب ابن تيمية  رحمه الله ، و كتاب فتح المجيد ، و كتاب رحلتي الفكرية لعبد الوهاب المسيري كتاب ممتع جدا و مفيد ، و كتاب في صالون العقاد كانت لنا أيام لأنيس منصور - أعرف أن أنيس منصور فيلسوف وجودي الخ و لكن كتابه هذا أعجبني ووجدت فيه فوائد و نوادر عجيبة وممتعة - و كتاب الإسلام بين الشرق و الغرب لعلي عزت بيجوفيتش فريد من نوعه و غزير في علمه ، و كتاب العلمانية لسفر الحوالي ..و..و ..و   "ابتسامة "
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## صالح غيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا أذكر ما أفضل كتاب قرأته ، فالسنون تمضي ولانحسب كم قرأنا ولا أفضل ما قرأناه ، فمنذ ما يزيد على ثلاثين سنة وأنا مهتم بالكتب ، ولكنني أذكر أن أفضل ما قرأت في بداياتي الأولى هو كتاب العقد الفريد ورواية الفرسان الثلاثة .
أما مؤخرا فإن كتاب سل النصال لابن سودة من أفضلها .

----------


## أبو صهيب المصري

أي كتاب للعلامة الدكتور / بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد - رحمه الله - 
وعلى رأسهم حلية طالب العلم وشرحها للعثيمين .

----------


## أبو حاتم العونى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الأفاضل يسر الله لكم كل خير 
من أفضل الكتب التى قرأتها هو كتاب الشيخ الفاضل/الشريف حاتم بن عارف العونى
(المنهج المقترح لفهم المصطلح)
وكتاب الشيخ العلامه المرحوم إن شاء الله عزوجل/محمد عمرو بن عبداللطيف
(يس قلب القرءآن فى الميزان)

----------


## عمار الأطرش

أفضل كتاب قرأته كان بحوث وتحقيقات لـ عبد العزيز الميمني

----------


## الأبيـاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أفضل كتاب عندي هو درء تعارض العقل والنقل للإمام ابن تيمية, فإنه أجاد وأفاد وأظهر أن شيخ الاسلام ليس مهتما فقط بالفقه والفتيا. وإنما تعمق في بطون الكتب الفلسفية وناقش آراءهم نقاشا دقيقا حتى أتانا بهذا السفر العظيم.

----------


## بوعبدالله السلفي

من أفضل الكتب التي استمتعت بقراءتها أكثر من مرة كتاب 
مدارك النظر في السياسة للشيخ عبدالمالك الجزائري حفظه الله 

وكتاب عداء الماتريدية للعقيدة السلفية 

للشيخ الشمس السلفي الأفغاني رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مساعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحة أعلم أنك ستقول: المقصد ليس كذلك, إنما المقصد كتب أهل العلم, ولكن الكتب كثيرة..وسؤلك حيرني..
والله وبالله وتالله, ماوجدت كتاباً أعظم من كتاب الله لمن تدبره وتمعن فيه..
((معذرةً أخي محمد صفاء,أعلم أنه خارج الموضوع))ولكن أبت نفسي إلا أن تكتب ذلك..والكتب كثيرة..والله المستعان..

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الكتب التي قرأتها واستفدت منها كثيرا:-
*عارض الجهل لأبي العلا الراشد فهذا الكتاب غير لدي الكثير من المفاهيم المغلوطة حول العذر بالجهل .
*عودة الحجاب للمقدم كتاب قيم وجمع طيب من مؤلفه ، سرد ممتع لتاريخ السفور والتبرج ، والذي اتضح لي من خلال قراءتي لهذا الكتاب ،أنه لا فرق بين قاسم أمين وبين من يدعو المرأة إلى كشف وجهها .بالإضافة إلى حقائق حول بعض الشخصيات التي كنت أجهل حالها كطه حسين ومحمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني وإحسان عبد القدوس وسعد زغلول وغيرهم .
*ضوابط تكفير المعين عند شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية ومحمد ابن عبد الوهاب وعلماء الدعوة الإصلاحية لأبي العلا الراشد أعتبره ملحقا لكتابه الأول عارض الجهل .
*العذر بالجهل تحت المجهر لأبي يوسف مدحت بن الحسن آل فراج بتقديم العلامة بن جبرين 
*شرح منظومة الآداب للعلامة الفوزان 
*التعليق المختصر على القصيدة النونية للشيخ الفوزان ، كان هذا الكتاب فرصة لاطلاعي على كامل القصيدة ، وقراءة مقدمتها المبهرة لابن القيم. 
*أقوال ذوي العرفان لعصام السناني جمع طيب من مؤلفه لأقوال أهل العلم ، ورد مفحم لمرجئة هذا العصر .
*البداية والنهاية لابن كثير من أوائل الكتب التي قرأت 
بالإضافة إلى رسائل العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد - رحمه الله - 

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## روضة الجنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الكتاب الذى أثر فى شخصيتى وأول مره قرأته فيها كان فى مكتبة المدرسه ،كتاب جدد حياتك للشيخ محمد الغزالى رحمه الله
وهذا الكتاب كلما تصفحته أبكى كثيرا

----------


## بلال مجاهد

أما من أفضل الكتب التي قرأتها فهو ( تأويل مختلف الحديث ) لفقيه الأدباء وأديب الفقهاء أبو محمد ابن قتيبه والذي خرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه أبو المظفر سعيد بن محمد السناري النوراني

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> .....
> أما: مِنْ أفضل ما قرأه العبد الفقير في حياته : فهي كتب شيخ الإسلام , وقمر الأنام ، وعلامة الزمان ، ونادرة الأقران : أبي محمد الفارسي الإمام الحجة العلَم المفرد ... روَّح الله روحه ... وأضاء ضريحه ...


بارك الله فيكم الشيخ الكريم النوراني
هلا ذكرت أبا محمد بالإسم المشهور (ابن حزم) فالكثير لا يعرفون نسبته الفارسية  :Smile:

----------


## هدى كتوعه

افضل كتاب قراته
كتاب جدد حياتك 
كاتب محمد الغزالي ,,,,,,, الله يرحمه

----------


## أفلااطون

أفضل كتاب قرأته ـ بعدكتاب الله وما حوى سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كتاب :  شفاء الغليل في بيان الشبه والمخيل ومسالك التعليل , لـ الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى . تحقيق د/ حمد الكبيسي .

وما أظن أحدا ـ فيما يتعلق بغرض الكتاب ـ ألف مثله في بابه .

تحياتي .

----------


## الديواني إسلام

مختصر سيرة ابن هشام ، للعلامة عبد السلام هارون - رحمنا الله و إياهم -...

----------


## أحمد بن العبد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد كتاب الله تعالى 

كتاب  ( صفة صلاة النبى ) لحسنة الأيام الشيخ المبارك محمد ناصر الدين الألبانى _رحمه الله ورضى عنه_

----------


## أخوكم أنس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لي أحسن كتاب قرأته في حياتي هو : معالم في طريق طلب العلم . للشيخ عبدالعزيز السدحان 
كتاب الفوائد لشيخي إبن القيم(على طريقة الشيخ محمد حسان) (ابتسامة) 
كتاب صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

منهاج السنة النبوية لابن تيمية - رحمه الله - متعة وعلم

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

بارك الله فيك ..

موضوع جميل ماقصرت..
 لكن أجمل كتاب قراءته هي مجموعة ذكريات الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله 
 وكل كتبهُ جميلة جداً ...

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

من افضل الكتب التي قراتها
مشارع الاشوق الى مصارع العشاق ومثير الغرام الى دار السلام-في الجهاد وفضائله-
وكتب الامام ابن ابي الدنيا

----------


## أبو هود السلفي

أفضل كتاب : المغازي ( من تاريخ الإسلام للإمام المؤرخ المحدث الذهبي رحمه الله )

----------


## محمد أبو زيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المشاركة 
ولكن أرى أن يكون السؤال عن أفضل كتب وليس كتاب واحد 
لأن طالب العلم يتقلب بين بساتين ويأخذ من كل بستان زهرة ولكن السؤال عن أي هذه الأزهار أثر فيه رحيقها 
و عن أفضل ما قرأت 
1-التنكيل للمعلمي 
2-شرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب
3-الفوائد لابن القيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابن البجلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته على الجميع أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا دائما على الخير

أفضل كتاب قرأته/ الرحيق المختوم
السبب/ أول كتاب قرأته ولله الحمد ففتح لي الباب لطريق الخير

----------


## أيمن 75

كتاب بستان العارفين للإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## أيمن 75

كتاب تاج العروس الحاوي لتهذيب النفوس للإمام السكندري رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## محمد الجزائري الثاني

صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي
حقيقة الخلاف بين السلفية الشرعية وأدعيائها في مسائل الإيمان للشيخ أبو رحيم
ضوابط تكفير المعين لأبي العلا الراشد
وغيرها

----------


## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

كتب الدكتور عبدالكريم بكار بالجملة

----------


## التقرتي

الاستذكار لإبن عبد البر
بداية المجتهد لابن رشد 
التوحيد لإبن خزيمة
نثر الورود في شرح مراقي السعود للشنقيطي

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أفضل ما قرأت في الفقه : نيل الأوطار للإمام المجدد الشوكاني
أفضل ما قرأت في العقيدة : عقيدة أهل السنة لأبي القاسم اللالكائي
أفضل ما قرأت في التاريخ : البداية والنهاية ، التاريخ الإسلامي ( لاسيما العصر الأموي ) لمحمود شاكر الحرستاني الدمشقي
أفضل ما قرأت في التفسير : أضواء البيان ، بدائع التفسير لابن القيم
أفضل ما قرأت في الأصول : الموافقات للشاطبي
أفضل ما قرأت في الموسوعات : موسوعة مقدمات العلوم والمناهج  للأستاذ أنور الجنْدي( لاسيما الجزء4، 10)
أفضل ما قرأت في الأخلاق و الزهد والتصوف : ( مدارج السالكين ) للإمام ابن القيم
أفضل ما قرأت من سير العلماء : السيد رشيد رضا أو إخاء أربعين عام للأمير الأثير شكيب أرسلان
أفضل ما قرأت في كتب الفكاهة والنوادر : الأجوبة المسكتة للحازمي ، أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين ، الأذكياء وكلاهما لابن الجوزي
أفضل ما قرأت في الأدب : البيان والتبيين ، المستطرف ، المدهش ( وإن كان في قالب وعظي فهو يمت بصلة إلى كتب الأدب)
أفضل ما قرأت في  الملل : عقيدة اليهود في الوعد بفلسطين ، تحفة الأريب في الرد على أهل الصليب ، التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن لموريس بوكاي 
أفضل ما اطلعت عليه من المعاجم : ( تاج العروس ) للزبيدي
أفضل ما قرأت في البلدان : خطط الشام لكرد علي ، الخطط التوفيقية لعلي مبارك ( لكني أحاول أن أعطيهما شطراً من وقتي هذه الأيام) ، فضائل مصر المحروسة

----------


## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

أفضل كتاب قرأته في مجال التصنيف والتلاسن كتاب (تصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين) للعلامة بكر أبو زيد

----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> من الكتب التي قرأتها واستفدت منها كثيرا:-
> *عارض الجهل لأبي العلا الراشد فهذا الكتاب غير لدي الكثير من المفاهيم المغلوطة حول العذر بالجهل .
> *عودة الحجاب للمقدم كتاب قيم وجمع طيب من مؤلفه ، سرد ممتع لتاريخ السفور والتبرج ، والذي اتضح لي من خلال قراءتي لهذا الكتاب ،أنه لا فرق بين قاسم أمين وبين من يدعو المرأة إلى كشف وجهها .بالإضافة إلى حقائق حول بعض الشخصيات التي كنت أجهل حالها كطه حسين ومحمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني وإحسان عبد القدوس وسعد زغلول وغيرهم .
> *ضوابط تكفير المعين عند شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية ومحمد ابن عبد الوهاب وعلماء الدعوة الإصلاحية لأبي العلا الراشد أعتبره ملحقا لكتابه الأول عارض الجهل .
> *العذر بالجهل تحت المجهر لأبي يوسف مدحت بن الحسن آل فراج بتقديم العلامة بن جبرين 
> *شرح منظومة الآداب للعلامة الفوزان 
> *التعليق المختصر على القصيدة النونية للشيخ الفوزان ، كان هذا الكتاب فرصة لاطلاعي على كامل القصيدة ، وقراءة مقدمتها المبهرة لابن القيم. 
> *أقوال ذوي العرفان لعصام السناني جمع طيب من مؤلفه لأقوال أهل العلم ، ورد مفحم لمرجئة هذا العصر .
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

   الفاضله الكريمه ام معاذة حفظها الله ورعاها واعاذها من كل شيطان ومكروه

    لم افهم العباره التاليه
 "أنه لا فرق بين قاسم أمين وبين من يدعو المرأة إلى كشف وجهها "
 هل تنكرين على من اجاز كشف الوجه ؟

   جزاك الله خيرا 

   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## المعتضد بالله

السلام عليكم ,

من أمتع ما قرأت:

"علو الهمة" للمقدم -حفظه الله-.

"لا إله إلا الله" لمحمد قطب  -حفظه الله-.

----------


## حسن ابو عدي

القران الكريم
رياض الصالحين

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الأخ محماس : لعلك تقصد رسالة حسين بن محمود، المنشورة على النت ؟

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

من الكتب التي احبها جدا

رسالة في الطريق الي ثقافتنا

للشيخ /محمود شاكر 
رحمه الله

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

كلّ كتب الشيخ الأديب الأريب بكر أبو زيد - غفر الله له - إستثنائية !

----------


## أبو حفصه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من أفضل الكتب التي قرأتها :
* كتاب صحيح الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى .
* كتاب سير أعلام النبلاء للإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى .
* كتاب صفة صلاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم للشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله تعالى .
* كتب " علو الهمة ، عودة الحجاب ، المهدي " للشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم حفظه الله تعالى .
* كتاب حقبة من التاريخ للشيخ عثمان الخميس حفظه الله تعالى .

----------


## فداء الأقصى

أعتقد أن المؤلفات التراثية تفضل كثيرا المؤلفات المعاصرة، ولكن هناك استثناءات محدودة للكتابات المعاصرة، ويروقني جدا كتابات الدكتور طه عبد الرحمن المغربي، كما تروقني كذلك مؤلفات الدكتور عبد الله دراز

----------


## طالبة فقه

توحيد الكلمه على كلمة التوحيد
للشيخ:عبدالعزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي..حفظه الله

----------


## ابو انس العبيدي

الديباج لشرح مسلم بن الحجاج للسيوطي من امتع ما قرأت

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

بارك الله فيكم.

----------

